# Improved Rational Plate Washer Quarter-plate.



## TURNITUP (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi people , im a new member so if this is in the wrong place etc be gentle  
A freind of mine has just found a [h=1]Improved Rational Plate Washer[/h]
Quarter-plate. 
In his loft,, would anyone on here have any ideas as to its value please ? as far as i can tell its all there and in good condition, any info on this would be great, thanks in advance .


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't know what the value would be, but there are people working with wetplate collodion and doing tintypes etc. so there could be someone interested in it. You might try looking at Large Format Photography Forum .

Or try the Analog Group's website and forum at APUG English Forums which has sections on Large Format, Ultra Large Format, Plate Cameras, etc.


----------



## IanG (Sep 7, 2013)

It's of very limited vaue, you'd need to post some images. I shoot Quarter plate sometimes but film rather than plates.

Ian


----------

